#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Spiralation Startup Support Program

## Beacon

The Spiralation Startup Support Program is one of the very first support programs started for technology-based startups in Sri Lanka back in 2010 by the ICT Agency of Sri Lanka. Over the years, the program has grown from being a seed funding program to a program that supports technology-based startups in various different forms such as market support, international exposure, mentoring, networking, other startup opportunities, etc.

The ICT Agency of Sri Lanka is now calling applications from early-stage technology-based startup entrepreneurs for the Spiralation Seed Funding program. Under this program, startups selected after evaluations will be eligible for funding up to LKR 1,000,000.00 and 4 months of training, workshops, mentoring, networking, etc.

This year, Spiralation Seed Funding program has partnered with CrowdIsland to further support startups. The partnership provides an avenue for startups to accelerate their growth through custom training and mentoring. Startups can also use the CrowdIsland platform to raise further funds (more than LKR 1Mn which is provided through the Spiralation grant). This would be an optional path and startups will have the opportunity to select based on their preference.


To apply for this program or for more information on the program, please visit www.spiralation.com

Deadline for applications: 30th June 2019 11.59PM Sri Lanka time

----------

